# Heater wont work pulser Dci 1.5 N16



## marquisfbs (Oct 2, 2018)

Hi! first time poster. i am a Kiwi, living in Austria, and drive the 'almera'/ Pulsar' Dci 1.5 2003 ( great little car!) and it is getting cold! no function at all on heater. i have connected the blower motor direct to the battery; it works. it does not blow on full, so unlikely that it is the resistor. 15A fuse under the dashbord drivers side is tested, has continuity, and looks good. Is there anything i am missing???? the condenser for the A/C is kaput and i have been getting stray bits of foam coming through by the windscreen vents. but that hasn't stopped the motor before now, and as tested,the motor still runs. is there another fuse??? rest of the control panel works. I am loath to have to pull it all apart. 
Oh one further thing.. as interim measure in the mornings would i get enough heat if i ran the car for 5 minutes to prevent fogging? 
. thanks for any tips
regards


----------



## marquisfbs (Oct 2, 2018)

1. It was the Pre-resistor on the drivers side 
2. the rule of thumb that when the blower works on full and otherwise not, then it's the Resistor, did NOT apply to electronic resistors or where you have 2.
3. the Part was SOOOO easy to replace didn't have to remove ANY panels.
4. would recommend as step 2 in diagnosis removing the bottom panel on passenger side and test the blower by attaching to the battery ( ignition OFF!) Ie no need to remove blower or all the panels 
5 obviously first step is check the fuses


----------

